# Please help me!!



## Supranational (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, I have just paid a deposit to buy a GS puppy. He will be 10 weeks old when I collect him and is being raised in a kennel with 9 other puppies from the same litter. I have just read a book that says never buy puppies not raised in the home. Does this apply to GS puppies too? Thanks very much for your advice.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Generally the advice that one shouldn't buy puppies not raised in "the home" is to discourage puppy mill purchases. I don't think that it's meant to be taken literally. Many reputable breeders raise pups in kennels with littermates. In fact, it's important that pups be with their siblings. I think that "home' just means with personalized attention and care on the part of the breeder.


----------



## Supranational (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you. That makes me feel a lot better. I have already bought lots of kong toys to keep her occupied.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Just depends on what you want. Many breeders do raise litters in their homes and the puppies get constant exposure to the people, sounds, and smells and also learn house training starting 5 weeks or so. But a dog born and raised in a kennel can easily be acclimated to a home and house trained.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I think many breeders actually 'graduate' puppies from home to a kennel at their 5 weeks because they are getting weaned, need more room, it's easier to keep everything clean, and puppies are doing fine and don't need to be watched over all the time. Why do you have to wait till 10 weeks and not 8?


----------



## Supranational (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance. The reason that I am getting the puppy at 10 weeks is that I postponed picking the puppy up because I had some problems with my other dog who is a dachshund. 

He is 9 (male) and so I am getting a female. I am also a little apprehensive as to whether he will accept this new dog but I have bought him new toys and will make sure he eats first etc.


----------

